
The Digital Book, Unfurled - lurkage
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/technology/06novelties.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
procyon
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmaX8owAsfM>

Readius demo

